# Looking For Long Flat(ish) Rides in VA, MD



## luv2bike (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,
We will be visiting the VA, MD area in spring and are looking for a central location that will allow us to do 3-5 rides of approximately 60-80 miles. Since this will be base mileage riding we are looking for flatter rides. For us this means as few grades as possible over 5-6% but we are OK with long grades below that.
Your suggestions for locations and rides would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

It's going to depend on where in MD/VA you will be staying. It's reliably flat, windy and uncrowded in spring on the Delmarva penninsula, or MDs Eastern Shore. West of the Chesapeake there are more hills.






luv2bike said:


> Hi,
> We will be visiting the VA, MD area in spring and are looking for a central location that will allow us to do 3-5 rides of approximately 60-80 miles. Since this will be base mileage riding we are looking for flatter rides. For us this means as few grades as possible over 5-6% but we are OK with long grades below that.
> Your suggestions for locations and rides would be appreciated.
> Thanks


----------



## luv2bike (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,
Regarding the place to stay, sorry, I did not make that clear. We are looking for the place to stay to do the rides I described. We plan to visit some relatives in MD for a few days then do some riding so the "home base" for the rides is flexible. We want to find an inn or BB that will give us the flexibility to do the rides above.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

If you want long and flat, you can ride the C&O. 185 miles long, flat as a pancake. Beautiful ride along the Potomac River. Clay and crushed stone surface, though, so I'd run wider tires (CX bikes are great). 25mm wide tires is doable, but would be the very narrowest I'd run. Very few if any road crossings.

W & OD trail in Northern VA is nice. Paved, some rolling hills, but nothing steep that is sustained. 45 miles long from Georgetown out to Purcellville. Numerous road crossings.

Many other trails in DC area. Mt Vernon parkway trail and others. a search ought to bring them up.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

Stay in or near DC. Or, out in Loudoun Co if you want something more rural.

That gives you several options:
W&OD Trail - paved rail-2-trail path from Arlington to Purcelleville, VA. 50 miles one-way. Some hills, but they're mostly low- to mid-grade because of former life as railway. Several good places to turn around: 
Reston Town Center - lots of food/bev choices
Herndon Historic District - Jimmy's Old Town Tavern, Tortilla Factory
Leesburg - several smaller restaurants

Custis Trail - also from DC into VA, eventually meets the W&OD.

C&O Canal - dirt/crushed stone trail from DC into WV. Again, slight grades because of former life as canal. Interesting history and sights, but you'll want to use some sturdy training wheels because of the surface.

Loudoun Co. has lots of roads that are suitable for training, everything from fairly flat to quite hilly.


----------



## cogtooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Similar to Loudon County, VA is Frederick, MD, also a mostly rural area. Flat 75 mile rides from here take you south to Leesburg using a ferry in one direction, or north will take you to Gettysburg. One can also take a ride using hills that got the attention of Tour DuPont/Tour du Trump riders from years past. Frederick Pedalers website has cuesheets and rides also go out from the Wheelbase bike shop.


----------

